# Prepare for rummaging.



## MIdigger (Sep 15, 2011)

Getting ready to hit them tomorrow and see what I come up with. With this cold snap we have they will soon be coming to an end. Good luck everyone. Hope to hear some good reports of finds!


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 16, 2011)

Hit a few this morning...came up with 3 pocket knives and 2 cast iron skillets. Saw a lot of cast iron, but most of it was marked taiwan. The two I picked up were a wagner and a keystone. Anyone heard of a keystone before? First one I've had. Hope everyone else found some deals!


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Keystone sounds familiar. Been metal detecting two times today. Rummaging in between. Iam still pretty happy about the 14Kt ring I found this morning took it in and my coin lady says 255.00 (most I saw on line was 257.07).

 Rummaging: got a 1935 U.S. map book from Conoco. Lodging back then 1.50 per night!! Also a 1942 unwritten in Victory tax booklet, and a ration stamp booklet. Some scrap brass and aluminum, a collectible AC 100 years of love (united way and AC logo on this its a level and tape measure) and 9 Shell oil brass presidential coins.

 Last, I got a Dr pepper about 1-1/4 inch square (black) with a color bottle cap sticker with 10 2 and 4 with some sort of pull and retract spring string. No idea what it is.


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 16, 2011)

The sales have already slowed down here. I only went to one today and bought nothing, a couple others were not open yet and I had to go to work, and another was obviously a flea market seller set up in a yard so I just drove by that one.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm hitting the flea market tomorrow...I sometimes forget it's here because there are only 20 or so vendors...

 I missed out on an ACE 250 afew wks ago...there was a vendor behind the other vendors because there was no room so he and another person started a second row. I'm almost there and I see a guy walking with the MD, I asked him if he just picked it up he said he got for 80 bucks....which is about 120 less than what it costs.

 Tomorrow I'm hitting the flea market, then MD'ing the park , then going to the park/lake I like to hit and going to hit the sand...nobody else ever md's there.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats too bad about the AT-250. I almost bout the AT-350 and considered the AT-PRO but I was short of the AT-350 by 3 bucks for the buy one get one (had to be 299.00 or more, and it was 297.00) Because I wanted the BH-505.

 Thought about it some more and decided on the mxt-P. That way I also got the BH-505 for only 149. which was about 1/2 of what Id paid if I bought that straight up. But I did like the Garrett AT pro because its able to be submeged to 10ft. Not that Id do that, but working river edges and the like I could see where that would be a plus.

 I have a few more items I need to order a pinpointer, and one of those custom shovels you have. My probe has been a long phillips screw driver!. The pouch I dont worry about. My Mother is great at sewing and I got some canvas and some military camo cloth (digital) so she can make some pouches. She also makes coin bags with draw strings so we can throw the stuff in a bag and not have a handful of soil in your pocket at the end of the day. Now if you dont have anything like that id be glad to send you a couple for some of that natural copper. If possible Id like to request 2 pcs 1 for me and a smaller pc for my niece in KY.

 She like to take in theings for show and tell. I sent her a chunk of petrified wood from AZ. She thought that was interesting. Well, going to throw detector in the car and head to some rummage sales. Good luck today. Hope ya hit something good.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 17, 2011)

Kellyco's BOGO sale is great. You get one to always use and one to use as a backup or for kids/wife etc.  

 The Garrett AT Pro is a great machine from what everyone on the forum I go to said. Guys are water hunting both fresh and saltwater lake/rivers. Only issue is the place where the coil wire goes into the coil..some corrosion there. But Garrett knows of this and has been pretty good at replacing it quickly. The BH 505 is a great machine for a backup, someone else to use, something to learn on etc.

 for most people there is only one pinpointer you should get and only one: The Garrett Pro Pointer.

 http://www.kellycodetectors.com/accessories/index.php?model=14-1166000    it's awesome and I don't have one. I only have the one that came with my bundle. The same thing as the BH pinpointer out there.

 As for the digger, I'd still go for the Ames...12-15 bucks at Home Depot and lifetime warranty.

 A pouch would be sweet! I love canvas and tin cloth and all that stuff. lasts forever when you're in the woods or bending alot.  We're going up next weekend for the youth deer hunt, I'll bring you some back.

 The flea market was pretty ugh today...No bottles..not much for collectibles. Only thing I found was an 18k (couldn't read makers mark) ring with a rose carved on top with a small pearl. Seemed heavy enough, same coloring my wedding band has. Very thin ring and he wanted 15 or 20, cant remember. So didn't pick it up. 

 good luck hunting today!!! get some more rings


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 17, 2011)

Have to get some driveway sealer and a few other items tomorrow at Home depot. Will look for that shovel/tool is it in the home and garden dept? 

 Try to get all these outdoor items taken care of. Once that snow falls, all you can do is read about bottle digging or detecting. Unless you can travel to the warm states and do it year round.

 I did finally hit 2 rummage sales this afternoon and got a Montana key chain, some scrap brass, and military insignias. I even hit a church rummage and nothing there. I bet i hit 20 plus and only 2 had minor items.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 18, 2011)

Coincidence...I had to tar a portion of the roof today...we have a super slanted craftsman style roof. There are 2 "dormers" and between them the roof is flat. The seams around the edge were coming up so grabbed some roofing tar and roofing tar in a caulk tube and had some fun. ( I hate the fact that tar only comes off with mineral spirits...dries your skin out like crazy.)

 When the snow falls, I usually go crazy at the library and online for research. 

 YOu always get decent finds at sales. My wife/kids and I will hit everyone in town and it's the same stuff over and over. There is a house in town that someone owns that is filled with stuff. He/she has stuff coming out of the house onto the lawn and a sign that says "open". We went there once and i made the kids go ahead of me...was a Scooby Doo moment. No answer at the door.  Going to leave a note or business card for them this week. 

 There's an antique store in town that I believe to be closed now. An elderly couple owns/owned it. Will call them this week and see if they still have anything leftover to sell. Or offer to etsy/ebay it all for them and work out a %...or permission to MD their yard or dig.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 18, 2011)

Sound very much alike in the information gathering. Once at the Patton museum my brother (statined at Ft Know years ago) yells at me "come on Rainman" theres more to see. I like looking and reading. Go to the library quite a bit. My brothers latest is calling me Sheldon from Big bang theory. I just told him, unlike him I actually paid attention in school (well some classes).

 The Librarian and I talk quite a bit about bottle hunting and metal detecting. May ask her if she would like to go along if she wants. Ive given her/library some artifacts from the area. Needless to say I get excellent service when I am looking for something.

 Yes, I think you may be on to something with the offer of selling their items. And, making some extra cash. Same thing down here going to have the man cave sale. Theres 5 of us putting all kinds of stuff out. Hope to make some rainy day funds. That way I can order a few items from Kellyco again. For some goofy reason I still find myself wanting the Garrett Ace-350 with that double D coil. Looks easy to use and be an extra back up for general use.

 Not like I NEED 4 detectors, but my brother in law, and my friend are wanting to go. I dont mind them using the BH quickdraw2 or the new BH505, but I dont want them using the Whites MXT-P, But Id also like a detector I can swing through the parking lot quick and I think that Ace-350 would be just the ticket. Its 297.00 and another BH 505 is 349.00 I know the BH doesnt come with headphones, and dont know if the Garrett does either have to check that but generally figure another 50 bucks. 

 Were going for the day I think tomorrow. going to hit the soccer complex and the former campground. should find some goodies back there. Plus I know there was an old house back there. I have found many old items bottles/car parts/a copper cigarret case, silver plated spoons etc. Think we will be busy tomorrow.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you thought about a Tesoro Compadre for a backup? 

 I know quite a few people who have bought that as a backup and ended up using it as their main! no vdi, it's all beep. 180 bucks or so. lifetime warranty. Top end Tesoros go for about 600ish...they're great machines, but you have to work with it to discern what the beeps mean. Most of their detectors (minus the compadre) have manual ground balancing and auto ground balancing built in. Nice to be able to adjust it depending on the soil you're digging.

  There are people on the forum I go to that are sponsors and if you PM them on the forums or call and say you're on the forum, they will hook you up with a good deal (just like guitars etc..they can only advertise the company suggested price).

 Our librarian is pretty decent too. An older lady who always knows where stuff is (besides in the library)..Last year I was going to do some research on Crystal Lake, which is in front of the people who live behind me. Old park. I knew it was built in the 1800's when iron mining was going on here. She told me about the pavillion there for swimming etc and how there were 300-500 people there per day in the summers. So I'm drooling(I had no idea it was used for swimming)...I pull up google maps and ask her where it was....well we could see on google maps an outline on the flat spot of the park and a light colored line going to the water...that was the pavillion and the steps down to the water. that's where we found the 1877 CC dime.

 I asked an "old timer" who was there where the old dumps were. He pulls out an old map and points them all out to me, plus where all the old elementary schools were...most of them are little corner parks and such now that I totally forgot about....One of the old city dumps is right next to a park I md at. wide open surrounded by pines and probably a 20x20 acre field. Owned by the city. Hope they let me in there...Or I might just take a walk in there and play dumb. Alot of walkers and runners go through there, so not thinking it's a huge deal. Plus wife and I know all the police in town.

 Above that old school I have permission to detect on is millie hill. it's the backside of an iron mine and you're basically standing on top of it. A ton of huge pines up there. The path leads to an overlook where you can see the whole town. Librarian asked if I'd gone near the old ski jumps there...another thing I didn't know (not from here though...). Guess there were 2 ski jumps up there. I've found bottles on the backside of the hill that slopes to the road. there is an old house in the middle of the woods there on the backside. going to go there and detect with friend. I can't find it when I go back there.

 everyone seems to do well at soccer fields. I've hit all of ours around here (the edges, wouldnt ever go on the field directly) and haven't found much beyond a ton of pop tabs and normal coins. That campground and old house sound promising. Anything that's abandoned or not used much is great for MD'ing....good luck there! I'm getting up, getting kids out of the house, walking across the street swinging.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 18, 2011)

Ive heard the White is a good detector.How does it stack up against the Garrett?


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 18, 2011)

Wangan, Ive only had it out a few times. I cant really compare it to any of the current model Garretts because My Ex father in law bought his (Garrett) back in the 80s and thats the last G that Ive used. I do like the G`s model Ace-350 and AT-pro. At this time I am considering buying the Ace-350 with the DD coil set up.

 But, like Ive told Iron, the first time out in the first 5 mins in the back yard I pulled an 1896 V nickel worth 40-68 bucks. Ive detected this yard many times over the years and have walked over that coin. I selected the MXT-pro because I did a lot of reading and it was in my price range.

 Plus the fact at Kellyco they had a special where I got a BH 505 for only 140 vs 349.00 for buying my Whites there. The BH-505 has pulled many coins this week, a 14 kt gold ring (valued at 250.00) and a mecury dime. I am pleased with both units. In the last 2 weeks I probably have pulled nearly 200 coins/3 rings/1 matchbox car/the V nickel/silver dime/copper pcs and probably a few other items Ive forgot.

 Iron we will have to compare notes tomorrow afternoon after were done Md. Hopefully we both will get some good finds. We have to hike about 200 yards into the campground with packs and I am taking all 3 detectors and see what that campground /old house give up. Figure the soccer field parking lot is going to be spendable change but with all the girls there, jewelry is always a possibility.

 Then when I was putting gas in the car for tomorrows adventure, the girl at the local gas station told me to come back at 10, she has some silver coins to sell me. She comes up with them from time to time and I get them cheap. Hope she has something good. Said she has some half dollars but the dates would indicate they are the 40% junkers. But silvers silver and if the price is right Ill toss them in my "junk" silver bag.

 Iron no, I havent used a Tesoro but have read about them. They seem to have good reviews.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 19, 2011)

Wangan,

 White's dectectors are very popular and favored. Made in the USA and a great warranty. They don't really have a low end model, most are midrange to top of the heap. All of their models are quite capable. 

 Garrett Ace 150/250/350 are all decent, but the best Garrett (from reviews of a ton of people on the forum I'm on) love the ATPro. It's relatively new (2months old or so) and can be used on land or in the ocean/lake/river.  So for the price (new) of just under 600 (although I just saw one from a sponsor for 356) it's a great detector and a great deal because now you have a land and water machine. Most water machines start 500 or so..
  Only reason I went with Fisher is a: very fast recovery and target separation and it came with 3 coils and a pinpointer.  I can move it quickly over 2 targets and it beeps for each....and b: it doesn't make that bing-bong sound that the Aces do. I'd go nuts.

 If I had real money, I'd spend 900 and get a Fisher F75. sick machine...I'd have to find a big hunk of gold to be given permission to spend that kind of money.

 I'll keep everything I find tomorrow and we'll compare lists.  A couple places I'd love to hit, but since I can't drive(recently diagnosed with epilepsy due to semi-massive seizure..in Mich you have to wait x amount of months before you can drive.) I'm stuck walking or biking.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

Iron I spent a lot of time and reading yesterday. I am just at a point of either the Garrett AT-Pro or the Fisher F-5 and the BOGO and get the extra BH 505 for 140. I am leaning at the AT-Pro for the water use. I dont dive but it would be great for shorelines and beaches out a ways.

 Figure I can keep the AT-PRO one and maybe sell the extra BH-505 and make a little cash. OR go into the metal detector rental business!!!! Or go with just the Ace 350. But that At-Pro has what I like. Decisions decisions. Could always sell the BH-QD2 to my friend (he doesnt have a lot of $ works P/T at Walmart).

 Agree that the Fisher F75 is the top model. That one has won a lot of competitions.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the great info. guys.I like the idea of a water machine.I have been debating whether to buy a detector or not for a long time.I lost my grandfathers WWI compass while deer hunting and would love to find it.I also found out about a box of coins that were buried by a friend that cant find them and I would really like to return them to him.A couple of good starters along with all the possible treasures that can be found.Also metal dumps sometimes mean bottles.

 Sorry to hear about your seizure IM.I hope you get your license back soon.No car is a drag.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 20, 2011)

Well no rummaging for me this weekend. I have to run my own sale. That means no detecting either. Hopefully get rid of some stuff.

 Wangan I hope you do get a detector. After that 1st find you will be hooked. I do hope that if you do get one, you can find that compass. I am sure that means a lot to you. I once lost a knife up deer hunting and maybe some day will find that again. You might go to Kellyco`s web site and check out the detectors and read the reviews. Or the metal detector forums. This way you can make an informed decision.

 Iron, I too, hope you recover to drive again. Think positive my friend!.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks digger... if you're in the mood for a new detector, I'd try the Minelab xterra 705. 

 Minelab makes awesome coin/jewelry machines. They go deep, they have phenomenal separation of targets. I've seen videos of people detecting with them and it'll literally for real disc out iron and hit a silver signal between 2 pieces...very good machines. (their etrac is considered one of the top machines out there)...and they are silver magnets. It's ridiculous how much silver they pull...Plus the 705 has 3 frequencies you can switch to...which is nice. You can set one for gold (well..for smaller gold like pendants/earrings/small rings etc) and one for relic hunting and one for coins. 

 Only got out a bit yesterday (alot of junk) and a very short time today...found a logging chain link. It suddenly got cold, dark and rainy today...tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 21, 2011)

I think those silver coins are deeper. I have to start using that MXT-P more often. The BH505 clears the parking lots with speed and ease. Were trying another spot this afternoon and see what we come up with.

 My pal gets kind of dejected when hes not pulling coins and like to give in early. Me, I am looking around thinking where the people are and usually I come up with something. Hopefully todays venture he will do better.

 Almost got all the stuff priced for this weekends sale. Will be glad when thats done. May be able to get a few things.


----------

